

How Team Insidepro 2011 cracked 88,546 hashes in 48 hours at DEFCON2011 - packetlss
https://contest.korelogic.com/team_Insidepro_2011.html

======
AretNCarlsen
I am extremely surprised that cloud servers did not play a bigger part here.
This Is What They're Perfect For: renting the equivalent of enormous
datacenters for a brief period without much notice or prior/post capital
investment. Password/hash cracking has always struck me as the archetypal use
of Amazon/Rackspace/Linode/etc.

------
pork
FWIW, you don't "crack" cryptographic hashes, you just find a valid preimage,
of which there are infinitely many.

~~~
rgovostes
Perhaps not, but you crack passwords, which is what the title probably
implies. The OP's usage is universally understood in the industry.

